# 2005 28rss, Huh?



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I am looking at a 2005 28RSDS. However, the trailer says 28RSS on the side. The trailer has a couch slide....misprint?


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> I am looking at a 2005 28RSDS. However, the trailer says 28RSS on the side. The trailer has a couch slide....misprint?
> [snapback]30812[/snapback]​


yepper


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wmioutback,

That would indeed be a misprint. If it has a sofa slide it is not a 28RS-DS.
After all, the 'DS' stands for 'Dinette Slide'.

The sticker on the side would be your other clue!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The 05 RSS with the couch slide is the discontinued floor plan

The 05 RSDS with the dinette slide is the replacement

You might be able to negotiate a better price on the old floor plan if its what you like. Good Luck


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I feel stupid. I thought they stopped making the 28RSS in 04...but that would make sense. 05 model finished in Sept. 04. Yes, this is a 28RSS. Any difference between the two, other than one has a dinette slide and the other has a couch slide? The 28RSS we looked at is loaded, outside cook stove, outside sink and shower, etc.

The price we have negotiated is $17,200. Out the door price, tax, title, plate is $18,500.

Good deal?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds like a GREAT deal on that big boy to me. In fact, the price seems TOO LOW. Didn't know you could get an 2005 28 RSS for $17,200 unless you work for Keystone! Either that or I am not in tune with the latest 05 pricing. I know there have been fairly high ($1,500 range) price increases over the 2004's. What may be in play here is the dealer really wanting to unload this unit since most customers will favor the 28 RSDS. My wife literally HATED the 28 RSS floorplan since the couch was across from the kitchen. She sat on the couch and said, "What am I supposed to do here, stare at the kitchen?"







I guess Keystone agreed and the 28 RSDS was born.

If the floorplan suits your tastes, I say grab it!

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WMIOUTBACK,

The slide configuration is the primary change. There are, however, a few smaller changes as well:

1. The wardrobe by the front door is reconfigured and slightly larger.
2. There is an additional storage area (and small counter) along side the dinette (quite handy!)
3. Tankage is larger
4. Carrying capacity is up, I believe, 200#
5. Dry weight is also up slightly.

It's a matter of personal taste (and economics), and we really liked the 28RS-S...
Until we saw the 28RS-DS, that is.










Consequently, we put off our purchase a couple of months, waited for the RS-DS, and are very happy with our choice. Of course, our delay was in the middle of winter, so it was not hard to swallow!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This is the list of differences that Keystone sent my dealer between the 28 RSS and 28 RSDS. He gave me a copy.

Dinnette in galley
Bigger dinette slide
Storage in slideout
Double wardrobe across bath
Longer front bunk
Bigger dinette window
Water with outside camp kitchen
Front storage compt 4" taller


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 28rsds is also 1 foot longer then the 28rss.

Minus items for 28rsds (in my eyes)
Carpet under the dinette
Loss of the outside storage compartment in the slide.

The rest is very good and wish they had it when we bought ours last August.


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

We just picked up our 28RSDS this weekend. Everything everyone has said here is true. Before you commit to the 28RSS, take a look at the 28RSDS. You will pay a little more for the RSDS because they are trying to move the RSS's off the lot. However, I think you will find the RSDS lay out more appealing. In addition to everything that has been said, we also found that since the couch is narrower (depth wise) than the dinette, the queen bed is not blocked as much as it is in the RSS, giving a more open feel to the back "bedroom." Also, after camping in it this weekend, it just makes so much more sense to have the dinette across from the kitchen and the large window over the dinette is awesome. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> I am looking at a 2005 28RSDS. However, the trailer says 28RSS on the side. The trailer has a couch slide....misprint?
> [snapback]30812[/snapback]​


Definitely a misprint. Go for the real 28RSDS that has a dinette slide.

The larger wardrobe at the front and being able to use your kitchen table when you make quick stops for lunch will be worth it. Plus when you close up the queen bed you only have a couch to deal with and not the whole kitchen table to take down.

However...my husband camper Andy is right about the carpet under the table...I did not like that at all (3 kids and a dog...many spills). But the optimistic that I am figured that the problem can be fixed by placing an area rug on it to protect it.

The outside storage loss is a drag too but camper Andy and I need figure out how to take less outside stuff with us anyways... Right Andy?

Just one wife's thoughts.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

1 foot longer? wouldn t that make it a 29 RSDS








mines ordered


----------

